# Неисправность аккордеона



## Aleks_006 (1 Май 2014)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что может быть не так в аккордеоне? На левой клавиатуре звучат только два самых низких ряда, остальные три только дуют воздух. Аккордеон "Квинта". Это вообще поломка или нет?


----------



## uri (1 Май 2014)

скорее всего отошли резонаторы.мех снимали?все там в порядке?


----------



## Aleks_006 (1 Май 2014)

Нет, снимал только крышки с обеих сторон. Что есть резонатор?
"Лопатка" на конце каждой клавиши прикрывает и открывает дырки, как и у рабочих рядов. Различий не увидел.


----------



## vev (1 Май 2014)

Надо для начала снять мех. Для этого надо вытянуть гвоздики идущие вдоль меха по левому полукорпусу. После снятия вы увидите внутри пару деревянных резонаторов на которых установлены сами голоса. Проверьте хорошо ли резонаторы прилегают к корпусу снизу.


----------



## uri (1 Май 2014)

если снять мех,то в каждом полукорпусе увидите деревянные резонаторы,на которых крепятся голосовые планки,возможно они отошли.а вообще можно к мастеру обратиться


----------



## любитель (6 Июн 2014)

Не понимаю. трудно что - то подсказать по ремонту по интернету. надо просто вскрывать и смотреть инструмент.


----------

